# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  राजस्थानी दाल - बाटी

## Nisha.Patel

रंगीलो राजस्थान……..जहां कि रेतीली भूमि आज भी वहा के राजपूतो की शोर्यगाथा  सुनती है जहा आज भी ढोला मारू के प्यार की कहानियां गूंजती है सावन में  मोर नाचते है पपीहे गाते है उनकी पीहू पीहू दिल में हुक सी जगाती है….जहां  औरते आज रंग बिरंगे लहंगा चुनरी में सजी वहा की मारवाड की संस्क्रती को  दर्शाती है. और उतने ही प्यार से मेहमानों का स्वागत करती है आइये आप को  राजस्थानी रसोई में ले कर चलते है……………..

***** पेश हे दाल-बाटी *****

----------


## Nisha.Patel

दाल बाटी जितना राजस्थान में पसंद किया जाता है उतना ही दाल बाफला के नाम से इंदौर-मालवा के इलाके में पसंद किया जाता है. जब भी कभी छुट्टी हो, घर में मेहमान हों, और आप गप शप में दिन बिता रहे हों तो दाल बाटी   यानी दाल बाफला बनाईये.

----------


## Nisha.Patel

*बाटी के लिये आवश्यक सामग्री

*गेहूँ का आटा- 400 ग्राम( चार छोटी कटोरी )
सूजी ( रवा ) – 100 ग्राम ( एक छोटी कटोरी )
घी – 100 ग्राम ( 5 टेबिल स्पून )
जीरा – आधा छोटी चम्मच
अजवायन- आधा छोटी चम्मच
बेकिंग पाउडर- आधा छोटी चम्मच
नमक – स्वादानुसार

----------


## amol05

*बनाने का तरीका भी बताये तभी पहले  पड़ोसियों  पर प्रयोग किया जायेगा निशा जी*

----------


## Nisha.Patel

*बाटी बनाने की* *विधि 

*
आटा और सूजी को एक बर्तन में मिला कर 3 टेबिल स्पून घी, बेकिंग पाउडर,  जीरा, अजमायन और नमक मिला दीजिये. गुनगुने पानी की सहायता से आटे को कढ़ा  पूरी जैसा आटा गूथ लीजिये.  आधा घंटे के लिये गुथे हुये आटे को ढककर रख  दीजिये. आधे घंटे के बाद इस आटे से मध्यम आकार के गोले बना लिजिये.
 आप चाहें तो इसके अन्दर मटर की पिठ्ठी, आलू की पिठ्ठी, पनीर की पिठ्ठी या मेवे की पिद्दी बनाकर भर सकते हैं.
 बाटियाँ 2 तरीके से बनाई जाती हैं.

----------


## Nisha.Patel

बाटी बनाने के दो तरीके


पहला तरीका-[बाटी को पहले पानी में उबालकर बनाना]

1 लीटर पानी भगोने में भर कर गैस पर गरम करने के लिये रख दीजिये और जब पानी में उबाल आ जाय तब ये गोले उबलते पानी में डाल दीजिये. 15 मिनिट तक इन गोलों को उबलिये. पानी से उबले हुये गोले निकाल कर प्लेट में रखिये और अब इनको तन्दूर या ओवन में ब्राउन होने तक सेक लीजिये. सेकी हुई बाटियों को पिघले हुये घी में डुबा कर निकालिये. तैयार बाटियाँ प्याले या प्लेट में रखिये.


दूसरा  तरीका -[बाटी को बिना उबाले बनाना]
इस तरीके से बाटी उबाले बिना ही बनायीं जाती हैं. तन्दूर को गरम कीजिये, तन्दूर में आटे के गोले सिकने के लिये रखिये, इन गोलों को तन्दूर में पलट पलट कर सेकें. बाटियाँ फटने लगेंगी और ब्राउन हो जायेंगी. अब इन्हैं ओवन से निकाल कर प्लेट में रखें. बचे हुये घी को पिघला कर रख लीजिये. सेकी हुई बाटियों को फोड़ कर घी में डुबा कर निकाल कर प्लेट या प्याले में लगाइये.  दोनों तरह की बाटियां अच्छी होतीं है. आप इनमें से किसी भी तरीके से बाटी बनाइये और बताइये कि आपको कौन सी तरह से बनी बाटी ज्यादा अच्छी लगी.

----------


## Nisha.Patel

दाल की विधि


*1/2 कप हरी मूंग की दाल
*1 टेबलस्पून चना दाल
*1 टेबलस्पून घी
*1/2 टेबल स्पून गरम मसाला
*1 टेबलस्पून लाल मिर्च पाउडर
*1 टेबलस्पून घनिया पाउडर
*1/4 टेबलस्पून हल्दी पाउडर
*आघ कटा नींबू
*हरा घनिया कटा हुआ
*अदरक बारीक कटा हुआ
*1/2 टेबलस्पून जीरा व राई दाना
*दो कप पानी।

----------


## Nisha.Patel

विधि:

 दाल बनाने के लिए दोनों दालों को साथ में मिलाकर कुकर में डालें और नमक व हल्दी डालकर एक कप पानी के साथ उबालें। उघर सभी मसालों का पेस्ट बनाने के लिए आघा कप पानी में मिलाकर रख दें। अब एक कड़ाही में घी डालें व गर्म करें। सबसे पहले इसमें जीरा व सरसों दाना डालें। जब ये चटकने लगे तब बारीक कटा हुआ अदरक डालकर मसालों का पेस्ट एड करें। कुछ देर के लिए भूनें व उबली हुई दाल मिला दें। बाद में नींबू का रस मिलाएं। कटे हुए हरे घनिए से गार्निश करें। गेहूं के आटे में रवा और घी को अच्छी तरह से मिलाएं। गर्म पानी से मिश्रण को एकदम कड़ा गूथ लें और छोटी छोटी लोई बना लें। तंदूर या ओवन को अच्छे से गर्म करें। फिर इसमें लोईयों को हल्की आंच पर तब तक भुनने दें जब तक कि यह ब्राउन न हो जाएं। अवन से निकालकर लोई को साफ कपड़े में रखकर हल्का सा दबाएं और इसे देसी घी में डुबोएं और फिर इससे निकालकर गर्मागर्म दाल के साथ परोसें.... और अकेले अकेले कोने मैं बैठकर खा जाईये

----------


## Nisha.Patel

अब लीजिए निशा जी ने कुछ फ़ोटुआ हैंचे हैं.... देखिए..... :pointlol:

----------


## Kamal Ji

निशा जी बाटी बनाने का दूसरा तरीका ही उत्तम है 
तंदूर या मिट्टी के के चूल्हे में बाटियां पलट पलट कर बनाएँ .
यह जयादा स्वादिष्ट, क्रिस्पी और इक अलग सी ख्श्बू लिए होती हैं.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> विधि:
> 
>   अकेले अकेले कोने मैं बैठकर खा जाईये


हा हा हा हा हा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

क्या बात है निशा जी, मजा आ जायेगा, मेरी फेवरिट डिश है ये ... घर मैं इस पेज को दिखाता हूँ, सेव करके...

----------


## Nisha.Patel

अनु जी और चाँद जी का शुख रिया -हा हा हा ................................................

----------


## sushilnkt

अब राजस्थान के पीछे क्यों पड़ी हो जी
गुजरात से तंग आगई हे क्या 
बुरा नहीं मानना बहन मेरी तो आदत ही ऐसी हे

----------


## Dark Rider

हे देवी हमने कौनसा घौर पाप किया था जो हमे इस पार्टी से दूर रखा और अकेले अकेले ही दाल बाटी हो गई , वो भी राजस्थानी बिन बताए |

वैसे अच्छी डिश है पापड भी साथ में लेना , विथ चूरमा |

----------


## sushilnkt

> हे देवी हमने कौनसा घौर पाप किया था जो हमे इस पार्टी से दूर रखा और अकेले अकेले ही दाल बाटी हो गई , वो भी राजस्थानी बिन बताए |
> 
> वैसे अच्छी डिश है पापड भी साथ में लेना , विथ चूरमा |


 हे राम ये सभी कुछ लुटाने में क्यों लगा हे राजस्थान का होकर दुसरो को सरन देता हे

----------


## sushilnkt

> हे देवी हमने कौनसा घौर पाप किया था जो हमे इस पार्टी से दूर रखा और अकेले अकेले ही दाल बाटी हो गई , वो भी राजस्थानी बिन बताए |
> 
> वैसे अच्छी डिश है पापड भी साथ में लेना , विथ चूरमा |


पापड़ भी राजस्थान का ही महसूर हे 
बीकानेर का पापड़

----------


## Nisha.Patel

> हे देवी हमने कौनसा घौर पाप किया था जो हमे इस पार्टी से दूर रखा और अकेले अकेले ही दाल बाटी हो गई , वो भी राजस्थानी बिन बताए |
> 
> वैसे अच्छी डिश है पापड भी साथ में लेना , विथ चूरमा |





> हे राम ये सभी कुछ लुटाने में क्यों लगा हे राजस्थान का होकर दुसरो को सरन देता हे





> पापड़ भी राजस्थान का ही महसूर हे 
> बीकानेर का पापड़


चलो चूरमा की भी विधि लिख देती हु

----------


## Munneraja

> अब राजस्थान के पीछे क्यों पड़ी हो जी
> गुजरात से तंग आगई हे क्या


मैं राजस्थानी हूँ ना ...इसलिए

----------


## Munneraja

बाटी के लिए आटा गूंथते हुए यदि हम आटे को चपातियों जैसा गूंथ लेंगे तो भी बाटियां अच्छी बनती हैं.
बस... बाटियां सकते समय बाटियों के ऊपर का हिस्सा थोडा सा सिकते ही हाथ से दबा कर इन्हें बीच में से थोडा फोड़ दीजिये.

----------


## Munneraja

*: चूरमे के लिए :
*जैसा निशा जी ने बाटियों के लिए आता बताया है उसी प्रकार का आटा गूंथना है बस देसी घी का मोयन दुगुना लगेगा.
और बाटियों की तरह के गोल करने के स्थान पर मुट्ठी में दबा कर ही छोड़ दिया जाता है जिसे मुठडी के नाम से जाना जाता है,
इसे या तो अवन में सेक कर या देशी घी में तल कर सुनहरी रंग में आने तक गर्म करते हैं.
फिर इसे इमाम दस्ते में कूट कर चूरा कर लें,
इसमें सेका हुआ मावा, और देसी घी (मात्रा आटे के तौल के एक चौथाई प्रत्येक), बूरा (पीसी हुई चीनी की तरह) आटे के तौल का आधा डाल कर अच्छी तरह में मिश्रण कर लें.
इसमें कतरे हुए सूखे मेवे भी डाले जा सकते हैं.

जैसे कि आटा यदि ५०० ग्राम लिया है तो १५०-१५०ग्राम मावा और देसी घी, एवं २०० से २५० ग्राम बूरा चाहिए.
यह सामग्री मोयन के अतिरिक्त है.

----------


## aawara

रोचक जानकारियोँ से भरा हुआ एक ग्यानवर्धक और अदभूत सूत्र.जारी रखेँ

----------


## sushilnkt

> मैं राजस्थानी हूँ ना ...इसलिए


बड़े भाई जी हम भी तो राजस्थानी ही हे 
और आप के छोटे अनुज हे

----------


## sushilnkt

> चलो चूरमा की भी विधि लिख देती हु


आपने अभी तक विधि नहीं लिखी हे 
मेरे पास पूरा सामान तेयार हे आप बोलो 
चूरमा में बनाता हु ........................
फिर सब को खिला दुगा

----------


## prakash85

हाँ निशा जी आपकी बताई हुयी विधि बहुत ही अछि हैं

----------


## badboy123455

* राजस्थान में तो कोई भी त्यौहार हो,कोई मेहमान आये बस यही बानाते हे 
कई  प्रकार का चूरमा 
दाल
कढ़ी
बाटी मसाले वाली और सादा
मिर्ची 
घी 

पर अब खा खा के पक गए :mad:*

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

चलिए आप लोग के कारन मुझे भी राजस्थानी व्यंजन चखने का मौका मिलेगा सन्डे को बनवाता हूँ फिर बताता हूँ कैसी बनी है

----------


## sangita_sharma

> * राजस्थान में तो कोई भी त्यौहार हो,कोई मेहमान आये बस यही बानाते हे 
> कई  प्रकार का चूरमा 
> दाल
> कढ़ी
> बाटी मसाले वाली और सादा
> मिर्ची 
> घी 
> 
> पर अब खा खा के पक गए :mad:*


मेरे हाथ की  बाटी /बाफले  नहीं खाई न बेडु इसलिए ऐसा बोल रहे हो की पक गए

----------


## sunitasa

दल बाटी और चूरमा को बनाने के लिए सबसे उत्तम साधन है कन्डो पर बनाना ! आज  के युग में ओवन चल गए है , वेसे कन्डो (उपलों) में बाटी और चूरमे के बता की  सिकाई बहुत अच्छी होती है

----------


## sunitasa

चूरमा भी कई तरह का होता है , बेसन का चूरमा , गेहू का चूरमा , बाजरे का  चूरमा , और रवे का चूरमा ! चूरमा में जितना घी होगा उतना ही स्वादिस्ट बनता  है ! परन्तु समुचित मात्र में मीठा भी होना चाहिए !आज कल लोग सुगर के कारन  चूरमा में मीठा कम डालते है जो की चूरमा की स्वादिस्टता को भंग कर देता है  !

----------


## vineeta

aak k pattay per ghee laga kar saknay say aur achi bati banti hai.

----------


## Raja44

दाल बाटी चूरमा के आगे सारे पकवान फैल है मुझे तो बहुत पसंद है खाने के बाद पानी ज्यादा मांगता है शरीर

----------


## swami ji

मेरे वडील दोस्त या बड़े भय्या  ने मुझे खिलाई थी ,,,बड़े प्यार से दोस्तों ......पर हम गुजराती हे तो बहोत तीखा नहीं खा सकते एस लिए .....

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

सभी राजस्थानी व्यंजन इसी प्रकार से बनाए जाते है की वो शरीर को राजस्थान की गर्मी के अनुकूल बना सके....... और ये बात सभी स्थानीय व्यंजनो पर लागू होती है। यही कारण है कि उत्तराखंड के पहाड़ो मे सब्जी मे भंग के बीज डालने का रिवाज है। इनकी तासीर गरम होती है। और पंजाब हरियाणा मे लस्सी जैसे पदार्थ क्योंकि इनकी तासीर ठंडी होती है।

----------


## shahanshah

मेरा भी पाला पड़ा है दाल-बाटी से ! पहली बार खाया तो चूरमा और कढ़ी के अलावा कुछ अच्छा नहीं लगा !वैसे अच्छी जानकारी दी है आपने !

----------


## jai 123

दाल बाटी तो एक विशेष व्यजंन है जिसे त्योहारो तथा खास अवसरो पर बनाया जाता है 
इसका स्वाद विश्षिट और लाजवाब होता है यही कारण है कि ये मुझे बहुत पंसद है

----------


## Shyam0Sharma

अच्छी जानकारी दी है आपने !

----------


## usha chauhan

घर की याद दिला दी ...........

----------


## dkj

Sunday, February 20, 2011राजस्थानी दाल - बाटी 
               सामग्री (दाल):
मूँग की धुली दाल  : १/४ कप 
उड़द की धुली दाल : १ कप 
चने की दाल          : १/४ कप 
पिसी लाल मिर्च    : १ छोटा चम्मच 
अदरख                 : २ "
जीरा                    : १ छोटा चम्मच 
हींग                     : १ चुटकी  
सूखी साबुत मिर्ची : २ 
लौंग                    : ३ 
हरी इलायची        : २ 
दालचीनी             : १" 
तेजपत्ता 
मीठी नीम 
टमाटर                 : ५ - ६ 
कटी हरी मिर्च       : ३ 
तेल                      : ४ बड़े चम्मच 
नमक 
कटा हरा धनिया               
नींबू 


                सामग्री (बाटी ) :
आटा                   : २ कप 
अजवाइन            : १ छोटा चम्मच 
नमक                 : २ chhoRe चम्मच 
बेकिंग  पाउडर    : १/४ छोटा चम्मच 
देसी घी              : १ कप 


                  विधि ( दाल ) :
   तीनों दालों को तीन कप पानी में एक घंटे तक भिगोयें |दाल में हल्दी और  नमक डाल कर उसे गलने तक उबालें और चलाते रहें | पैन  में तेल गर्म करें 
,उसमें जीरा ,हींग ,लाल मिर्च   ,तेज पत्ता ,लौंग ,दालचीनी ,छोटी इलायची करी पत्ता ,अदरख ,हरी मिर्च ,टमाटर और पिसी लाल मिर्च डाल कर भूनें |
फिर उसमें उबली दाल डालकर अच्छी तरह मिलाएं |इसके बाद उसमें नींबू 
का रस और हरा धनिया दाल दें !


                 विधि (बाटी ):
      आटे में नमक ,बेकिंग पाउडर और आधा कप देसी घी मिलाएं | उसमें  
आवश्यकतानुसार पानी मिला कर सख्त गूंथे | अब उसे ओवेन में गर्म कर लें |उसमें से नींबू  के आकार जितना आटा ले कर गोल बाटी बना लें | बेकिंग ट्रे में हल्का सा घी लगा कर बाटी रख कर ओवेन में रख दें |१५ - ३० मिनट 
में बाटी पक जायेगी | गरमा-गरम बाटी को देसी घी और दाल में डुबो कर 
परोंसे !!!
Posted by निवेदिता श्रीवास्तव at 10:01 PM

----------


## dkj

GA_googleFillSlot("boldsky-300x250-common"); SHARE THIS STORY 0 दाल बाटी चूरमा एक स्*वादिष्*ट और पेट भरने वाला खाना है। दाल बाटी जितना राजस्थान में पसंद किया जाता है उतना ही दाल बाफला के नाम से इंदौर-मालवा के इलाके में भी पसंद किया जाता है। यह बनाने में आसान और बहुत ही कम समय लेने वाला व्*यंजन है। आइये देखते हैं कि यह बनता कैसे है।बाटी के लिये सामग्री- चार कप आटा, एक कप बेसन, एक कप घी, आधा कप दही, एक छोटा चम्मच अजवाइन, नमक स्वादानुसारविधी- आटे में दही, बेसन, घी, अजवाइन तथा जरूरत के अनुसार पानी डाल कर नरम गूंध लें नींबू के आकार की गोलियाँ बना लें। ढंक कर एक घंटे के लिए रख दें गर्म कोयले पर बारी-बारी से सुनहरा होने तक सेक ले फिर गर्म घी में डाल कर रखें। सामग्री, दाल के लिएदाल के लिए सामग्री- 100 ग्राम मूंग की छिलके वाली दाल, 50 ग्राम चना दाल, 50 ग्राम अरहर दाल, 50 ग्राम उडद दाल, 1 प्याज बारीक़ कटी, 1 टमाटर बारीक़ कटा, हर धनिया थोडा सा, घी 2 छोटा चम्मच, हल्दी आधा छोटा चम्मच, गर्म मसाला आधा छोटा चम्मच, लाल मिर्च 1 बड़ा चम्मच, लहसुन अदरक का पेस्ट 1 छोटा चम्मच, चुटकी भर हींग, 1 नींबूविधि- सभी दाले एक साथ उबाल कर रख लें। एक पतीली में दो चम्मच घी डाल कर जीरा, तेज पत्ता और चुटकी भर हींग डालें। प्याज तथा अदरक लहसुन का पेस्ट डाल कर भूरा होने तक भून लें टमाटर डाल कर थोड़ी देर पकाएं। फिर सभी मसाले, दाल तथा नमक डाल कर रस गाढा होने तक पकाएं। जब दाल हो जाए तब हरी धनियां और नींबू निचोड़ दें। खाते समय गर्म बाटी को दाल में डुबो कर खाएं। [ कमेंट लिखें ] Topics: नार्थ इंडियन डिश, वेज,

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

अगर किसी को बुरा न लगे तो सच कहूं तो मुझे ये दाल भाटी और वो बिहार की एक फेमस डिश है शायद लिट्टी चोखा।  देखने और सुनने में ही इतनी बुरी लगती है की खाना तो दूर , उनकी शक्ल देख के ही भूख भाग जाती है।

----------

